# Lamb with red teeth



## Abbey0020 (Aug 12, 2022)

I have a 10 hour old ram who has 
 red gums I assume he's teething any ideas


----------



## Baymule (Aug 12, 2022)

I’m sure he’s ok. Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 12, 2022)

Ok thanks


----------

